
Brain4cars – Cabin Sensing for Safe and Personalized Driving - andrebalza1
http://www.brain4cars.com
======
Animats
OK, driver looks to left, system tracks head and reports a left lane change is
likely. Reasonable enough. If you attempt a left turn without looking first,
alarm?

It seems an interesting experimental setup for studying driver behavior. As a
product, though? This is a startup.

